# 2nd Amendment



## craigslist_007 (May 4, 2013)

Does anyone else worry that since they can't seem to break the 2nd amendment that they are having Homeland Security buy up all the ammo with our tax dollars? If we do not have bullets then we have no guns. Thoughts?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Very interesting first post.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Does anyone else worry that since they can't seem to break the 2nd amendment that they are having Homeland Security buy up all the ammo with our tax dollars?


No, I don't worry about that.



> If we do not have bullets then we have no guns.


Even without bullets my guns still exist. Plus there is what...10,000,000,000 rounds of ammo stockpiled around the US. I think we're okay.

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Even without bullets my guns still exist. Plus there is what...10,000,000,000 rounds of ammo stockpiled around the US. I think we're okay.


DUDE!!!! seriously??? you out me on his first post? :laugh:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would be very interested in finding out the locations where such ammunition stockpiles exist.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

zracer7 said:


> I would be very interested in finding out the locations where such ammunition stockpiles exist.


sorry, it's restricted thread in the section where only $$ contributing members are allowed!

just kidding, we have no such thread, but we do have such forum, and, because I love this site I strongly suggest you donate to the cause!!! and you'll get access to the other sections. They're not SUPER active, but there's good infoz there and the site needs contributors to keep it running, so do the right thing


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

zracer7 said:


> I would be very interested in finding out the locations where such ammunition stockpiles exist.


Well a little here, a little there, it all adds up! You can still find ammo, you just gotta either pay more or keep hitting up walmart when they roll out the stock.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I would be very interested in finding out the locations where such ammunition stockpiles exist.


In homes all across America. I would bet a paycheck that the employees of my agency alone could amass 250,000+ rounds from our stores. The ammo did not disappear off the shelves because the DHS bought more than normal, people like us went and filled their personal shelves. If the reported 50,000,000 gun owners in the US each had a single 50 round box of ammo that would equal 2,500,000,000 rounds. Something tells me that a lot of them have much more than one box.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

This is only a temporary issue. When the demand for a product rises, it takes time for the suppliers to increase their production capacity. Nothing more than that. The gov't can't buy all the bullets and especially when the capacity is increased.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> In homes all across America. I would bet a paycheck that the employees of my agency alone could amass 250,000+ rounds from our stores. The ammo did not disappear off the shelves because the DHS bought more than normal, people like us went and filled their personal shelves. If the reported 50,000,000 gun owners in the US each had a single 50 round box of ammo that would equal 2,500,000,000 rounds. Something tells me that a lot of them have much more than one box.


There's no such thing as too much ammo, & honestly it being hard to find brings out the determined hunter/gatherer in me. Gotta love a challenge. It's not about how much ammo you have stored, it's about how much, what kind, & the price you paid to buy what you found today. It's like an Easter egg hunt for grown-ups.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

cnsper said:


> The gov't can't buy all the bullets and especially when the capacity is increased.


Sure they can. As long as the Fed can create new dollars the government can buy up all the available ammo.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

craigslist_007 said:


> Does anyone else worry that since they can't seem to break the 2nd amendment that they are having Homeland Security buy up all the ammo with our tax dollars? If we do not have bullets then we have no guns. Thoughts?


That's pretty much it.

I have enough mistrust of the government to think that we'll have as many school shootings as is necessary to ban guns. Along with declaring veterans too unstable to own guns and Christians too dangerous to own guns. Striking at the ammo supply is a good tactic too.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> The gov't can't buy all the bullets and especially when the capacity is increased.


Truth. The Republicans are already climbing up the DHS's collective ass over their ammo purchases and everyone in the gov't is now accounting for their ammo stockpiles, how much they shoot, etc., etc. And the GOA is now investigating it as well. If the ammo producers came out and said the gov't is buying up everything they have, then maybe there would be a reason for concern. But all of the major ammo makers are saying that they are sending their ammo out to distributors who are sending it to gun stores, sportsmans stores, gun ranges, etc. and that they are working as hard as they can to keep up with the consumer demand.

All you have to do to see the reality of the situation is look at Twinkies. Hostess went under and pretty soon the shelves were instantly bare, the news began to cover the great Twinkie void, Twinkies were selling on eBay for $100 a box, other companies desperately tried to come up with a Twinkie like product and eventually the world moved on. Now some months later there are all kinds of snack cakes on the shelves of your local convenience store. We are a country of panicky consumers and we respond accordingly.


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's why I reload my own ammo. I have the equipment for every caliber that I shoot, and a lot of the powder and primers will cover different calibers. Supplies do get sparse sometimes, but never as bad as the manufactured ammo.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

All i got to say is next time there is a 2A issue or threat of gun grabs I am going to be buying stock in ammo companies.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

zracer7 said:


> All i got to say is next time there is a 2A issue or threat of gun grabs I am going to be buying stock in ammo companies.


Why wait? Just like ammo and guns, stock prices will stabilize/drop once there is a lull in 2A issues, that's the time to buy.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LongRider said:


> Why wait? Just like ammo and guns, stock prices will stabilize/drop once there is a lull in 2A issues, that's the time to buy.


Supply and demand. 
I suppose once the buying spree slows, there will be all kinds of ammo on sale and getting surplus'd out.

I do get a warm fuzzy when I think that so many Americans are saving up for a rainy day, though. The voters have spoken with their wallets, and capital hill has certainly taken notice.

http://timesdaily.com/stories/Fear-shoots-ammo-sales-skyward,206120
"The AP quoted the National Shooting Sports Foundation as saying ammunition sales could reach $1.5 billion, and gun sales $2.8 billion for 2012, which is double the amount of the past decade.

"The rule of thumb is, if you find ammunition you want, buy it now because you might not find it next time," Davis said. "This seems to have affected plinking-grade ammunition more than defensive ammunition. Yet, 9 mm is the most-produced ammunition in the world. How there could be a shortage of it defies logic."

Smith said gun ownership is a deeply rooted part of U.S. culture, and attempts to curtail ownership rights not only angers and frightens many Americans, it drives up weapon and ammunition sales. He added he believes stricter firearms regulations will do little to address gun violence."


----------

